# Starting new dartfrog viv - picture step by step



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

I have just started putting together a new dart viv for the living room and thought I would do a picture step by step of progress.

The bare bones are a 60x45x45 Exo Terra











First siliconed up the cable holes to prevent fruit flies escaping and got 4 pieces of glass cut to cover the mesh











Next siliconed coco-fibre panels onto the back and sides











Next added all the dry decoration. Floor is built up of peat plates and the large lumps are peat bricks. Peat bricks were cut down to make them thinner to be attached to the background, these are siliconed and held in place to dry with cocktail sticks. A couple of dried mushrooms were also siliconed to the background.

From front: 











From top:











Next step (hopefully tomorrow) will be making a shallow pool at the front and starting to add plants. 

More pics to follow as it progresses: victory:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

looking great.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

:no1: Cant wait to see how it all comes together


----------



## Atom (Mar 8, 2008)

Looks great mate...

Quick question (and apologies for slightly off-topic but is relevant I think)

Regarding the peat bricks - Are these just B&Q type ones? Have you had to do anything with them (treat them or anything?)

I'm looking to build up my Whites viv and wanted to do something similiar.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice one! Looking good.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Atom said:


> Regarding the peat bricks - Are these just B&Q type ones? Have you had to do anything with them (treat them or anything?)
> Tom


The peat bricks and peat plates were from Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

looking good, wonder how may like this will start to appear, great ideas, well done:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

as i have already said looking good mate i have some peat plates i 4got i had wish i used them on my 2nd viv owell im sure there will be plenty more vivs to try it on lol.
Matt


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow looks brilliant! Cant wait for more pics!


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

that a labour of love: victory:


----------



## Fudge Gecko (May 15, 2006)

Oh, leaving us hanging! I was looking through hoping to see the finished article all shiny and new!


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Fudge Gecko said:


> Oh, leaving us hanging! I was looking through hoping to see the finished article all shiny and new!


Sorry, baby's 1st birthday party today so no chance to do anything:blush:

Will be back on with it tonight


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats the spirit, end up working on most my projects at night!:lol2:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

looking good chris, lets see how that new top works out of ya. got a gtp comming soon and considering a ''living'' eco system for it, maybe you want to build that one too? another step by step opp for ya lol.
see ya during the week no doubt, Jon


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

That's looking excellent !!! :mf_dribble:

Can't wait for more pictures !!!


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

:blush:


Frogeye 1050 said:


> Sorry, baby's 1st birthday party today so no chance to do anything:blush:
> 
> Will be back on with it tonight


1st birthday jesus your advanced for a 1year old i could never have constructed somthing like that or use a computer for that matter:lol2: ok didint c the baby bit:blush:


----------



## Mugsie (Mar 16, 2008)

*Any tips to a prospective frog keeper?*

This looks a really great project, looking forward to seeing it progress. I've been thinking about keeping poison darts for years - and am about to take the plunge. 

First plan to set up habitat and get it all working well before putting any frogs in there.

Any good tips from the experts? Particularly - what a is a good size starter vivarium, and if mist, waterfalls etc make the frogs happy! 

First spawn in the garden today, a bit late this year but fingers crossed.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, here is the finished article. Got a fair bit of growing in to do but will hopefully fill out nicely.











And a couple of the new inhabitants exploring : victory:





























Thanks for looking: victory:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

:no1: :no1: :no1:
Awesome mate 

BTW how many Dendrobates azureus have you got in there and how many of each sex?



Thanks
Phil : victory:


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Philcw said:


> how many Dendrobates azureus have you got in there and how many of each sex?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Phil.

There are four in there, but they are still too young to be sure of sex.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

oh ok, well congrats on a good job well done


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks amazing!


----------



## J-Dee (Jan 14, 2008)

=) congrats looks really amazing !! you did a great job !!


----------



## baden187 (Apr 11, 2007)

awesome looking good Chris well done m8:no1:


----------



## shaun (Apr 28, 2007)

Good job looks nice! i bet the frogs are going to like it. :mf_dribble:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

That looks amazing fella well done.....

make sure to repost pics when fully grown in, bet it will look even better...... if thats posible

:no1:: victory::no1:: victory::no1:: victory::no1:: victory::no1:


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

wow that looks amazing


----------



## wilko69 (Jun 22, 2008)

wow what an amazing looking tank i mite give that a go with my two dart frogs :2thumb:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

looks great!!! have you say ive never tried anything like that i did hear you could get some nasties living in the peat blocks and it kind of put me off. your little guys look very happy though.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments guys :blush:

The viv has changed quite a lot since the initial pic with the addition of more plants (and removal of a few that didn't like it in there).

Will post a more up to date pic as soon as I get round to taking one:2thumb:


----------



## littlejay (May 25, 2008)

Chris. Thats beautifull it really is, it reminds me of those lovely Dutch exhibit tanks I have seen. Just had a thought I'll buy all the gubbins and when you visit again you can construct my Cresty tank!!!Only joking lol.
love littlejay


----------



## Willem (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow look amazing!!!


----------



## spudders (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Frogeye
Just to let you know that i have tried those mushrooms in my previous frog set ups and have found that they go mouldy very quickly. not the little white specks of mould but thick furry white mould, doesnt look good. unsure if they become toxic but be careful. your viv looks fab tho. just about to post my pics have a look and let me know what you think. thanx
spudders













Frogeye 1050 said:


> I have just started putting together a new dart viv for the living room and thought I would do a picture step by step of progress.
> 
> The bare bones are a 60x45x45 Exo Terra
> 
> ...


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

> i have tried those mushrooms in my previous frog set ups and have found that they go mouldy very quickly. not the little white specks of mould but thick furry white mould, doesnt look good. unsure if they become toxic but be careful


They will only mold untill aclimated to the terrarium environment, the mold will come and go just as it does when you put a new piece of wood into the moist atmosphere of a terrarium.


----------

